# New table saw for newbie recommendations



## nijabhaava (Oct 21, 2010)

EDIT: My apologies, please delete this thread, I posted in the wrong section

Hi,

I need a table saw. I don't want to spend more than, say, $350, if that.

Ive read that a good rip fence makes almost a bigger difference in some cases than the saw itself.

So I am wondering what to buy.

I have liked ryobi's tools and innovativeness in the other tools I have of theirs. 

There is a bt3000 that I suspect is in good condition near me, used, for $200. I could probably bring it down to 180. I have read that unlike other stock rip fences, this one is already pretty good. Still, I could pop 150-200 for a good rip fence on this. This is one option.

The other is a new RTS10 ryobi for $120, with a 200-250$ rip fence.

The third option is a Rockwell for $150 http://www.rockwelltoolsdirect.com/10-shop-tablesaw.html, with a 200-220$ rip fence.

Fourth would be some other table saw that someone here might recommend, that is straight up around 350$, and would be better OOTB than the above combos.

Input is greatly appreciated.

thank yu


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cast iron!*

Stay away from cheap new(er) tools with aluminum tops. They are too light, have built in screaming, universal motors and the magnetic jigs won't work on them. There are used saws in your price range that are 3 X the quality of those and the fence will be better. For example: http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/2067295781.html
The old style contractor saws with the motor hangin' out the back are in your $$ range Dust collection is the big issue with those but there are solutions. 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/2069184627.html
just keep looking. :blink: bill
The new, but expensive job site saws have aluminum tops, like the Bosch 4100 and 4000 are fine. You can get a recon 4000 for around $400 or so.


----------

